# Curly spalted maple



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I have been quiet lately, so I thought I would show pics of what I milled today. Camera phone shots (and my phone cam sucks-doesn't show the curl well). Looks nicer in person. :yes: Just a little chunk o' log I have had stashed back ''cookin''. I should get some neat projects from it. I cut some thin stock for jewelry boxes and such, and knocked off some thicker for turning.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow that's nice! That's gonna look great planed and finished! I'm jealous...

~tom


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's a gorgeous looking grain Daren. Why do i get the feeling that your father may be scooping some of that wood? :laughing:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, Daren, that's beautiful stuff


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I am sorry I think it all looks really rotten, you can dispose of it in my shop.:thumbsup:


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

great product man.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Loving it.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd say... Looks like you cooked that one to perfection. :chef:

mmmm! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Gotta say I've been quiet lately also. But I agree with the others LOOKS GREAT:thumbsup::thumbsup:.

Have a Blessed day,
Tim

Daren, got kiln plans just deciding where and how many LOL!!!!

Actually looking at one just to kill bugs from aged dead pcs I find in woods as stumps, limbs, fallen saplings and one to truely kiln longer time frames.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

that rotten stuff burns too fast for firewood, hope you can find something else to do with it besides heating :thumbsup:


----------



## flatpicker9972 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Splater Maple*

Looks almost like Mytrle I built a guitar out of.

















:thumbsup:​


----------

